# Where to buy a cheap septic tank



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

We are putting in septic at the cabin to make the powers that be happy. Where is the cheapest place to buy a septic tank?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

This is one place that you definately DON'T want to cut corners! However having got that off my chest, there is a fairly wide range of prices. Let your fingers do the walking and start calling home improvement centers and concrete casting centers in your area. If you can possibly afford a little larger tank than you think you will need it is definately worth the larger investment.

Odds and ends advice. Mark where the lid to your septic tank is after it is installed. Poking around the yard with a hammer and a piece of rebar isn't a lot of fun. Install your tank where it is not likely to be driven over. A propane truck that has fallen through your septic tank can just about ruin not only your day but your week and most probably your wallet too.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

In some areas you can build your own in other areas they are regulated quite closely . and Txgypsy is right get a BIG one or TWO!


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

sancraft said:


> We are putting in septic at the cabin to make the powers that be happy. Where is the cheapest place to buy a septic tank?


I may be wrong on this, but you may want to check you local building supply and find out if you can still use metal septic tanks in GA. They're much cheaper than cement...course, they don't last as long either.

Good Luck


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Fiberglass tanks are the cheap way to go around here. But building out of concrete isnt real expencive if you can


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

who is going to do the work get the tank from them it dont pay to do it yourself


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I got our septic tank from:

http://www.plastic-mart.com/


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

FIRST, check your building codes and find out what they require, then go from there. It would be a shame to get the cheapest septic now and for it not to be good enough when you build your house there.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

The US Dept of Ag Rural Development has a loan program for home building/repairs, including septics. You have to be low income, but it goes according to the median income in your county. I qualified easily.

It is a 20 year, 1% loan with no gimmicks. You do not have to pay back anything when you sell your house. It is straight forward and you can't find cheaper money anywhere. The payment for my septic was $19/month. The septic cost $4200, installed by a contractor.

I have since got more money under this program, you can get up to $20,000. I got a new heater, new roof, new windows/doors. My payment for the $20K, including taxes and insurance on the house is less than $200/month. It is a good deal and sure helped me get my house in shape.

Jena


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've never heard of anyone being required to put in a "septic tank." Are you sure that you are asking the right question? Perhaps you are being required to put in a "septic system" or a "holding tank." That would seem more logical to me. A septic system is a whole lot more than just a septic tank. A system generally involves a licensed soils evaluation, a licensed design, septic tank, drainfield, perhaps a pumping station, and licensed installation. IN many states, a homeowner can install his own septic system, but the soils evaluation and design still has to be done by a licensed professional.

If you are sure that all is being required of you is a septic tank (what good is a septic tank all by itself?) consider not only the cost of the tank put the cost and ease of installation. If you are in a high watertable area, install only a concrete tank..metal or plastic tanks will float when they are emptied (unless they are properly anchored.)

If you live in an area that will not require an inspection, my suggestion for the cheapest tank to use is an old Buick.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I've never heard of anyone being required to put in a "septic tank." Are you sure that you are asking the right question? Perhaps you are being required to put in a "septic system" or a "holding tank." That would seem more logical to me. A septic system is a whole lot more than just a septic tank. A system generally involves a licensed soils evaluation, a licensed design, septic tank, drainfield, perhaps a pumping station, and licensed installation. IN many states, a homeowner can install his own septic system, but the soils evaluation and design still has to be done by a licensed professional.
> 
> If you are sure that all is being required of you is a septic tank (what good is a septic tank all by itself?) consider not only the cost of the tank put the cost and ease of installation. If you are in a high watertable area, install only a concrete tank..metal or plastic tanks will float when they are emptied (unless they are properly anchored.)
> 
> If you live in an area that will not require an inspection, my suggestion for the cheapest tank to use is an old Buick.


Most people that arent in the biz, when they refer to putting in a septic, they mean a tank, the leach lines, and the pipe to hook it to drains in the house.

Used to be you were allowed to build your own septic out of concrete block. That was cheapest way to go and pretty durable. Most places anymore even if building codes arent otherwise enforced do push on the septic issue due to federal pressure being put on them. And I suppose through various means they can force one to install a septic system, but they cant force you to use it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Most people that arent in the biz, when they refer to putting in a septic, they mean a tank, the leach lines, and the pipe to hook it to drains in the house.
> 
> Used to be you were allowed to build your own septic out of concrete block. That was cheapest way to go and pretty durable. Most places anymore even if building codes arent otherwise enforced do push on the septic issue due to federal pressure being put on them. And I suppose through various means they can force one to install a septic system, but they cant force you to use it.


HJ, you are probably right, I was answering the literal interpretation of the thread's title, which is "Where to buy a cheap septic tank?"


----------



## Okie-Dokie (May 12, 2002)

How to Get out cheap: You know those concrete casket liners? Call up the guy and ask if he has any that had not passed specks but are still waterproof. He will most likely give you a couple to haul off because they are just in his way and he won't have to pay to have them hauled to the dump. Get the right tool and you can drill a hole in the ends of each one and connect some plastic pipe with those rubber gaskets and put them in the ground in a line, then just install the drain field. All I was out was the plastic pipe, connectors, and a lot of hard work digging. Has worked perfectly now since 1982.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

more then 1 line you need a d box and it should be level


----------

